# Turtle creek today



## buckeye2 (Jun 17, 2012)

Took a load up to the camper.This is what it looks like.Open water about half a mile out and then ice again.These pics are at the mouth


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

yGoing, going, GONE(soon, I hope)!! Getting jiggly!


----------



## Rogue Donk (Jun 19, 2013)

Great pics. Thanks for the report.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you for the pic and report buckeye2


----------



## Igotgills2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Just curious if it really is a "problem", that I'm dreaming about jigging and slow trolling in 35degree weather? My wife seems to think so........ guess that means I need some THERAPY!!!!!!!!! jigginitis i suspect.


----------



## Todd Z (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for pics!!! Wont be long and Kenlow1 will be Droppin another hog...I'd bet my left nut....


----------



## BlackSwampOhio (Mar 19, 2014)

Can't wait to hit the water! Turtle Creek is flowing next to our lodge! Soon.....very soon!


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

After this weekend, no more freezing temps in the forecast....


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks for the pictures looking better


----------



## wallin (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for pics- 1 month from today I'll be launching there.
Can't wait.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Good update...thanks.. I was gonna try to head up there friday? or saturday? to work on my camper at Magee...hopefully I will have more GREAT news....

just a side note....when that house on the end of the harbor mouth goes up for sale....I am gonna pimp out my wife and sell a kidney to buy that sucker !!!!!


----------



## wallin (Aug 5, 2007)

LMAO, thats a Great place to sit and have many a cold ones.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

sady dog said:


> just a side note....when that house on the end of the harbor mouth goes up for sale....I am gonna pimp out my wife and sell a kidney to buy that sucker !!!!!


Get in line Mike!!!

BTW there was still 15" on the channel Sunday.


----------

